# Decorating Idea



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I learned this from my friend Bobby Jo this morning. She is decorating her new kitchen in a tuscan theme and wanted that rough, plaster wall appearance. Sooo, smart that she is, she spackled all her walls! Just laid it all on the wall, leaving grooves and ridges as she went. After it dried, she rolled the most lovely pale terra cotta color onto it. It looks GORGEOUS!!! I'm hoping to try it on top of some old, ratty looking paneling in my kitchen. I wonder how it would look in that deep maroon?


----------



## debik70 (Jun 25, 2008)

I think it sounds gergeous! Please post pictures when your done. I have plain wall in my kitchen, you just gave me an idea......


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I didn't do it on the walls in my kitchen. Because..............I MOVED!! Mark and I have just moved into a little apartment in town. However, I have asked the landlord if I can do it in that kitchen. He really doesn't care what I do, as long as it increases the value of the apartment. Here's hoping!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn ... you moved to an apartment? Okay, I know I've been MIA for a while here, but ... You sound happy about the move. Am I right?


----------



## GingerN (Apr 24, 2007)

lickcreek said:


> Ninn ... you moved to an apartment? Okay, I know I've been MIA for a while here, but ... You sound happy about the move. Am I right?


That's what I was thinking. I thought Ninn was redoing a trailer she had bought.

Well, fess up-tell us about the new place!!!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay, looks like Ninn is REAL busy getting that apartment whipped into shape. You go girl, then tell us all about it!!!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

We moved out of the trailer after gas lease rights for the land were sold off and every single tenant was evicted. We lost all the money we invested in the trailer and the repairs. 

I am VERY happy about the move. I have one neighbor downstairs, my dog is happier, my snake is happier, Mark and Kevin are happier and I can walk just about everywhere I need to go.

We are slowly finishing up the move. I used the opportunity to sort through things and dispose of what we didn't need or want before it ever came into the new house. ( go me!) I still have my Christmas stuff and my office to move. The rest of what is left belongs to my daughter and she will be moving it next weekend sometime.

We now have a 3 bedroom apartment with a HUGE bathroom/laundry room, a small patio, a sun porch, a terraced back yard that has a small veggie garden and FRUIT TREES! We have gorgeous asian pears and some yellow plums as well as 2 grape vines.

I can reach everything in the new place and have tons of room for food storage, etc. The only odd thing I noticed was that there is not a single drawer in the kitchen. So, my silverware is in a basket on the countertop. I am learning how to bake in an electric oven without burning everything, which is a challenge in and of itself. Tomorrow, I am making pear butter!!

I'm really happy here.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn, so sorry to hear you lost what you had invested in the trailer, but it sounds like the move more than made up for it. The apartment sounds wonderful, and the yard sounds great, too! It appears the stress level has dropped considerably! Glad to hear that the end result of moving is a happier family. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

The only person who was disappointed in the move was Marky. He lost his big yard at Ninn and Boppy's house. BUT-there is a great playground only 4 blocks away that we walk to together. He will soon be moving into an apartment with his parents, which has a small yard for him to play in. It's also very close to his daddy's second job, so they can walk down with supper sometimes.

As for my new place? I just love it. I met my next door neighbor today while walking panda and she told me all about the trees and vines and such in my yard. In return, I invited her to help herself to the plums, as this year's crop is much more than I can use on my own. All in all, I think this is going to be a positive move for us.


----------

